
Obama orders sanctions on Russia after campaign hacking during US election - franze
https://www.theguardian.com/us-news/2016/dec/29/barack-obama-sanctions-russia-election-hack
======
bnolsen
So its okay that Obama's administration messes with other countrys' elections
but anyone else tries to mess with ours? It would be nice to have more details
_how_ Russia messed with our elections.

~~~
atonse
Any country is free to be mad that another country messed with their
elections.

Has anyone stated otherwise?

~~~
voidr
Imagine if there would be overwhelming evidence that it wasn't Russia after
all, it was an American named Bob. If that would be the case would you say
that Bob has messed with the American election? or would you say that Bob has
exposed corruption on one side? How about the trump locker room talk leak? Was
that not messing with the election?

If this is all true though, than I personally would prefer Russia to come to
my country and mess with my elections as well, the more corruption gets
exposed the better.

~~~
Grazester
What corruption? I think you were niave to think anything that happened wasn't
just the regular Washington politics.

~~~
voidr
If you imply that the democrats had no dirty laundry, then the Russians
couldn't have messed with the elections if they exposed it.

> you were niave

If calling me some adjective is your best argument then I guess there is no
point in this discussion.

~~~
Grazester
You could argue that they meddled with the U.S. electoral process but did
their meddling affect the outcome of the election is a completely different
argument(which I dont think is being discussed).

